# Humor Me.... Striping



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I bought the Toro Striper and did a complete reno in the front. and it looks AMAZING... Deep Green...

But I am having a HARD time getting a good visible stripe.... Here are a few pics of my yard, and it is striping, but I don't see that distinct stripe like you see on these pages...





Here is the Humor me part... Is my grass TOO GREEN? lol I know... but it could make sense...

Here is another part of the yard with no renovation....


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Pics didnt show up. What's your HOC


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

jimmythegreek said:


> Pics didnt show up. What's your HOC


3.25 I have to add post on PC and then add pic from phone... But my internet on phone is Shotty


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Ignore the crappy not straight lines


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

its probably unrealistic to compare your striping to some you see on here who cut w/ a greens mower. also, ive noticed that kbg and prg stripe better than tall fescue. maybe your tttf is more dominant in the front?? the yard still looks good though


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

How many times do you go over your lines and how many times do you repeat the same pattern?


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Striping is all about weight. An actively growing grass at higher heights doesn't want to lay down.

You need more weight or multiple passes.

That said, stripes are just for looks, so don't compare yours to someone else.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

ardon: Looks pretty good to me. One tip I have picked up here is to make sure the sun is behind you when taking pictures of the stripes.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Bingo! Exactly what @Chuuurles said!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Chuuurles said:


> ardon: Looks pretty good to me. One tip I have picked up here is to make sure the sun is behind you when taking pictures of the stripes.


Yes I agree and I have heard the most...


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

The sun doesn't appear to be in your favor on the day of those pictures. Need a nice clean sunny day for amazing stripes. Still looking pretty dam good.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

In my experience you gotta really get the stripes burnt in with repeated mows.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Not all the same lighting but here's the first time, second and third of the same pattern.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can't compare rotary mower stripes to reel mower with a drum drive (usually a greensmower) stripes. The drum lays the grass down in the same direction which is what gives you the stripes. PRG stripes better than KBG which stripes better than Fescue.

You can get more visible stripes on a rotary mower with a striping kit, but even that won't get you to what drum drive reel mower will give you.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I think the stripes look great. As mentioned by Bernstem, the walk behind greens mowers will stripe better because it's a 200+ lb machine laying the grass down. Your Toro striper probably only weighs a 1/10 of that. But those stripes you have now are as good as it gets - and I think they look great.

This is the difference in my experience:

*Big League Lawns Striper attached to rotary mower*



*Toro GM1000*


----------



## Noclssgt (Apr 6, 2018)

Seems if you use something heavier it helps withnthe stripes. Also going over them a couple times to "burn them in" defines them a little more.
I use the checkmate stripes with my toro recycler. Does pretty good.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Man, your lawn is WAAAAY too green to stripe!!!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Lawn is healing from drought stress. Glad we finally had some rain in the mid Atlantic. The stripes from left to right are over 2 weeks old, started the one from near to far last week.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Man I really love stripes! 
I've just started out striping myself and what I've been doing is 'burning them in' by mowing the same direction over and over.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I made my own roller a couple years ago where I just the expanding pipe inserters with 2 " PVC. 
I mounted roller to some L brackets and wood and made a stop that fit under the Timemaster so it couldn't move from front to back and used the existing holes to mount.

This worked fantastically and gave the real appearance of a greens mower due to the weight element.

However, on any uneven ground, something would break, the stoppper would come un-done or metal brackets would bend.

The advantage of this was obviously the weight and the Full length stripes just like a Greens mower.

My next iteration will use either a mountain bike shock or springs. This will solve the issue to give some give when ground is on even. 
I'll also need to find a way to easily adjust the height or perhaps there's a sweet spot.

No reason this shouldn't work, good luck to those that try, I'll post when I actually do this. the Provista is almost ready for the stripe kit.

FYI, I like the idea of using a Mountbike air fork for the adjustable nature LOL... over kill but I have a spare... well see, Problem is that I think it's too large as is.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Sunlight, or lack there of, and the angle of the sunlight has a HUGE impact on striping. From one side of my yard I can hardly notice the stripes. If I walk to the other side they really pop.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> I made my own roller a couple years ago where I just the expanding pipe inserters with 2 " PVC.
> 
> No reason this shouldn't work, good luck to those that try, I'll post when I actually do this. the Provista is almost ready for the stripe kit.
> 
> FYI, I like the idea of using a Mountbike air fork for the adjustable nature LOL... over kill but I have a spare... well see, Problem is that I think it's too large as is.


Instead of a mountain bike shock, look at the lift struts for car hoods/trunks.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Mdjamesd said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > I made my own roller a couple years ago where I just the expanding pipe inserters with 2 " PVC.
> ...


Yea another option, I took my fox out there just now and its way too tall. 
The I have a spare rear shock could work... will see. Either way I'm convinced this "idea" is the best design for mowers without a striper. Grants the weight boost thus kicking *** without downside because the give it will have.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I am still trying to figure out a way yonise the rotation of the rear wheels on my rider to "flip" a lever so when I reverse, it lifts the striper, then when going forward, the rotation pushes the striper down.


----------

